# Frozen bloodworms - possible parasite source?



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Greetings all.

As some of you know, I've been having serious problems with some of my fish dying with strange symptoms, especially my Corydoras.

I won't go into the details here but with this last bout Katalyst suggested I use a round of parasite meds, which I started today.

Now, this has been nagging me for quite some time. Where are these parasites coming from? For example, I purchased 6 Metae from Menagerie back in January. Beautiful specimens. They've been in their own 10 gallon up to last week and had a treatment of Prezipro, Pimafix and Melafix when I got them. Everything was just fine until 2 weeks ago I noticed that one was starting to lose weight. He eventually died and then not 1 week later another one got 2 growths on him and what looked like septicemia (red). Within 3 days he was dead. The symptoms were almost exactly like those of most of my atropersonatus that died, and btw they are all dead, all 15.

Now here's the interesting part. Since last December I had not fed any of my fish frozen food until several weeks ago; Frozen Blood Worm from San Fransisco and 2 weeks ago Frozen Brine Shrimp.

Is there a link or is this just a coincidence? Is there a way to test for parasites in the frozen food? Is it even possible that they would survive the freezing?

Opinions anyone (other than switch to plastic fish)?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Damn, plastic fish was my go to.

Yes, you can have parasites survive the freezing process to get into your fish. But it's pretty doubtful, but entirely possible. I know they say that they've irradiated the food and sterilized it yadda yadda, but I think it's BS at best.

Want a stronger antithelmintic? Levamisole can treat worms/internal parasites of all sorts. If you want to give it a go, pm me for some.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been using Hikari frozen foods, other than brine shrimp and they've been working well.

Ameekplec's levamisole worked wonders too. I am tempted to get more to use as a treatmetn for quarentine fish.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

I still have some from last time but didn't think to use it. <sigh> I've started with the Jungle Parasite Clear so I better finish with this and see what happens.

Any suggestions as to how many treatments with the Jungle?

Oh, and do you think it is parasites?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it from the same package or different ones I have been feeding same foods, same brands I bought mine at PJs yorkdale when they went out business. Ive never had a problem yet. Im sorry about your corys.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, it is from the same package now that you mention it. I wonder if it's time to trash it and buy some more.

I wonder if there is a way to check for parasites in the food (other than with 'live' testing). What do the biologists say?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You probably could do it, but from the average hobbyist's standpoint, I'd say no.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> You probably could do it, but from the average hobbyist's standpoint, I'd say no.


Who you calling average?! Oh wait, that ends up being a compliment...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Haha. Ok, well you'd have to be a very specialized person dealing with parasitology to do it most likely. I for one couldn't do it - but if I did some digging, I might be able to


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Cory_Dad said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I still have some from last time but didn't think to use it. <sigh> I've started with the Jungle Parasite Clear so I better finish with this and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Three treatments total, one every other day.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the post BillD.

I went to the Jungle web site and read this:

• Now with Praziquantel.
• Quickly clears external and internal parasites.
• Helps prevent secondary infections.
• Will not harm biological filtration.
• No need to raise the water temperature.
• STORE USE SIZE

Clears external and internal parasites. No need to raise the water temperature. Also helps prevent secondary infections and will not harm biological filtration. The fizz lets you know it's working!

Details: Wait 48 hours between treatments. Remove activated carbon. Change 25% of the water before each new treatment. For anchor worms, repeat treatment up to three times, once a week, for three weeks. For fish lice, treat once a week for three to five weeks. DO NOT OVERDOSE. Active ingredients: praziquantel; N-[[(N-Chlorophenyl)amino]carbon 1]-2,6-difluorobenzamide; metronidazole; acriflavine.

Although I can treat every 3rd day, from reading the above I think I should treat twice more (total of 3 treatments) but wait 7 days before treating again. I suspect it has to do with catching hatchlings (is that a real word?).


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Cory_Dad said:


> Thanks for the post BillD.
> 
> I went to the Jungle web site and read this:
> 
> ...


Whenever I've used it, I've treated 3 times every 48 hours with a 40% water change/gravel vac before each new treatment. Treating every few days is to get any new nasties that are hatching. You can also up the temp a bit to help speed up their hatching process.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Sh_t!

I was just going to start the water change when one of the C. melini went psycho and was darting all over the tank, swimming upside down, then dropped dead. No sign of redness, no sunken stomach, fins looked fine. I've seen this before with a couple of my C. atropersonatis. <sigh> Down to my last melini. Soon my Corys are going to start calling me Doctor Death.

On top of that, my son called during the middle of the water change and I ended up dropping the portable into a bucket of water.

Anyway, just did the second treatment. Time to take a break.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ah. I love those F!#@^!&@# moments. Seem to have them a lot these days.


----------

